# grund tiger reconstructor



## Anna (Jul 20, 2005)

is currently on my hair now. i got it when i got my hair cut and highlited today. i cut another 4 inches of split ends off. my hairs now short~ like collar bone legnth maybe a little longe rwith tons of LAYERS. i must say it does have volume and isnt stuck to my head. anyway i got this and they said to shampoo my hair as usual put this on but dont rinse out and heat style my hair blow dry then flat iron or curl or whatever the more heat i use the better and then rinse it out either after or the next daythe longer you leave it in the better. i washed hair with my new aquaelle shampoo then put thsi on blowdried it and now its up in a turbi twist towel becauase its sticky and almost bed time. my plan is to sleep with the turbi twist on because 1 i dont like the feel of my dried hair with conditioner and 2 itll help keep heat in. im not sure if the conditioner is anything special but im sure doing this with any conditioner would help your hair especially a deep conditioner and on fried hair. anyone ever try this process or anything by grund?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hmmm... sorry hun - I"m not too familiar with that brand. Do you have a pic of it? Any deep conditioner is good... especially when you add heat. It helps it to soak into the cuticle. But if it's that sticky or creamy... if you just blow dry with it in... it might make your hair a little dirty looking. If this is the case, and you want to go out or something... just dry it with a blow dryer - then wash it out and start fresh.


----------



## Anna (Jul 20, 2005)

hmm grundhaircare.com i know thats the website. it made my hair SUPER DIRTY looking. but im not leavin the house im goin to bed at 10 so its just up with the turbi twist absorbing the heat from my head and soaking in


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* hmm grundhaircare.com i know thats the website. it made my hair SUPER DIRTY looking. but im not leavin the house im goin to bed at 10 so its just up with the turbi twist absorbing the heat from my head and soaking in



Oh... ok - I've heard of them, and seen a pic of some of their products... but never tried them. They make some pretty big claims! lol Let us know if it lives up!


----------

